# Royal racing alpine storm jacket



## thor34 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey just wanted to see if anyone has purchased the royal alpine storm jacket? A local bike joint has some and they fit and seem pretty good. Just wanted to get someone else's opinion. Thanks


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

I had my LBS order me one, and I am picking it up tonight. A buddy of mine picked one up last year and loved it, but he bought it close to the end of the cold season. First ride will be tomorrow night, temps will start around 40 and drop from there, should be a good test.


----------



## thor34 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool! Let me know what you think! Thanks


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Rode with the jacket last night. Didn't get too cold, right around 40 or so. I wore one layer under the jacket and never got cold. I was suspicious of the venting at first but it really helped cool things down for the climbs. My only real disappointment with the jacket is the fit. It is not really cycling specific. The torso is long and the sleeves are a little short. The jacket was bunching up in the chest/stomach area when in riding position. The waist harness from my backpack kept that from being too annoying, but I really wish the jacket was designed with a better "on bike" fit.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Royal jackets are good stuff. I have both the Alpine and the Matrix and am really impressed with the function not to mention how awesome they look both on and off the bike!


----------



## DoctorMike (Aug 16, 2009)

Same here, both Alpine, Matrix and just picked up a Hexlite. Dig 'em all. The fit on the Matrix, at least for me at 5'10", 170lbs, is a bit better than the Alpine, which is rather long. Not a huge fan of the velcro closure straps either, but RR, in general, has some great outwear for the money. And they're warranty department is pretty stellar.


----------



## thor34 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. A shop near home is selling them for 125. I'm honna get one for Xmas. Thanks and stay warm


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

I got a couple more rides in the Alpine. Fit still isn't stellar, but it isn't too noticeable while riding. It is warm though. Saturday morning it was in the 30s with some snow and under the jacket I wore a t-shirt. Never got cold. 

Glad to hear the Matrix fit is better, I will probably get one of those soon.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

This is the fit description straight from their website:
AM/FR Fit
How It Fits:
Loose, long, baggy, non-restrictive. Casual styled jersey. You may wish to up-size to wear body armour under your jersey.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Also, I found some for less than $100 on Amazon. Mine will be here in a week.


----------



## thor34 (Jun 23, 2009)

Well I got my jacket and I'm pretty happy with it. I'm 5'10, 186 lbs and I went with the large. The jacket is a little long. Still I hunk this is a great overall jacket! I rode yesterday with it and a med. base layer with 36 degree with pretty high wind and stayed warm! Actually kept he hood up and tightened over my helmet. Overall a good jacket for price! On and off the bike! Thanks for h help fellas


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm 6'3" and an athletic 210lbs. I ordered a large because that's what I normally wear... But maybe the British sizing is a bit different from the American usual? Now I'm a bit worried mine won't fit well.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

PeytonP said:


> I'm 6'3" and an athletic 210lbs. I ordered a large because that's what I normally wear... But maybe the British sizing is a bit different from the American usual? Now I'm a bit worried mine won't fit well.


Unless you have long arms you should be fine.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

PeytonP said:


> I'm 6'3" and an athletic 210lbs. I ordered a large because that's what I normally wear... But maybe the British sizing is a bit different from the American usual? Now I'm a bit worried mine won't fit well.


Thought I should report. Yeah... The UK large is much ore fitted and smaller than a US large. I like fitted stuff but he fit was just too snug and a little too restrictive. Sleeves were too short when reaching for bars. I had to send back for XL. Hopefully it won't then be too baggy.


----------

